# UGA QB recruiting.



## lbzdually (Feb 12, 2017)

Kirby seems to be swinging and missing on more than a few top in state QBs for 2018.  Emory Jones a 5 star dual threat is going to Ohio State, Trevor Lawrence 5 star top over player is headed to Clemson,  Justin Fields a high 4 star dual threat QB has committed to Pedo State.   And it's not like UGA has any depth beyond Eason and Fromm.  Clemson has Hunter Johnson and Chase Brice (from Grayson) for 2017, a 4 star Zerrick Cooper dual threat (from Jonesboro, but that was Richt era pretty much).  Ohio State has Tate Martell a high 4 star for 2017, Dwayne Haskins for 2016,  Joe Burrow 4 star for 2015. PSU has 4 star QB Sean Clifford for 2017, Jake Zembiec 2015 3 star, Tommy Stevens 3 star dual threat, Micheal O'Conner 4 star for 2014, and then the definite starter McSorley a 3 star from 2014.  

UGA's depth chart is actually thinner than any of the others and yet they are missing on really talented in-state guys.  You can say Trevor Lawrence is not going anywhere where he won't start or be in serious contention, but neither is 5 star Hunter Johnson.  Maybe one of these guys flip as it is really early, but I think UGA has to win with Eason having a good year to show he is probably 3 and done for that to happen.  

If Lawrence stays with Clem(p)son, then long time UGA lock Zamir White will probably follow him, even though the depth chart should open up after Chubb and Michel are gone after 2017.  That would be a huge recruiting fail if UGA misses White and Lawrence, but then again losing Derrick Brown 5 start DT from Lanier and Aubrey Soloman 5 star DT from Lee county were huge recruiting misses that can't happen going forward either.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 13, 2017)

They are after some dual threats for next year.  Our offensive scheme is not very exciting for a dual threat guy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 13, 2017)

I think I'll leave the recruiting up to Kirby... I mean, he did just land us the best recruiting class.. 

And WHO says we have to grab a QB from GA?


----------



## BowChilling (Feb 13, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think I'll leave the recruiting up to Kirby... I mean, he did just land us the best recruiting class..
> 
> And WHO says we have to grab a QB from GA?



I agree. Pretty hard to criticize Kirby after this recruiting cycle. 2018 will probably be a thin year for UGA recruiting but watch out for that 2019 signing class!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 13, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think I'll leave the recruiting up to Kirby... I mean, he did just land us the best recruiting class..
> 
> And WHO says we have to grab a QB from GA?



This


I've never understood why Ga fans get so riled up about losing in state talent. Plenty of talent in the neighboring states. Heck, alot of these kids would rather attend college away from home.


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Feb 13, 2017)

5 star QB in his first class.  4 star (who many think should be a 5 star and who STARTED the army all american game because he impressed the coaches more than his competition) in his second class.

What more could you ask for?  Sure, he won't get Lawrence, but we're not talking about RBs here.  You're not going to get top QBs to come in where they know they won't play for a few years.

Honestly, I'm impressed we didn't lose Fromm.  That kid must really want to be a Dawg to come in as one of the top QBs in the nation and know he'll likely ride the pine for two years.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 13, 2017)

QuackAttack101 said:


> 5 star QB in his first class.  4 star (who many think should be a 5 star and who STARTED the army all american game because he impressed the coaches more than his competition) in his second class.
> 
> What more could you ask for?  Sure, he won't get Lawrence, but we're not talking about RBs here.  You're not going to get top QBs to come in where they know they won't play for a few years.
> 
> Honestly, I'm impressed we didn't lose Fromm.  That kid must really want to be a Dawg to come in as one of the top QBs in the nation and know he'll likely ride the pine for two years.



Yep. Unless Eason detonates in place he's the QB for the next 2 years.


----------



## scooty006 (Feb 13, 2017)

Don't underestimate Kirby when he goes after committed players too.  I still think there's a good shot with flipping Justin Fields, his sister is at uga already.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 13, 2017)

Never ceases to amaze me. Our new coach and staff signs the best class in school history and we are questioning why one or two players committed to another school. Kirby flipped Fromm. remember ? Kirby has also been recruiting even better walk ons. The guy is an absolute recruiting freak! The only thing Kirby hasn't proved is he's a great HC!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 13, 2017)

Why would a top QB want to come to Georgia when there is a 5 star and a 4 star in front of them. There is also a walk on that I think we might hear some things from in a coupla years.


----------



## bullgator (Feb 13, 2017)

We'd kill for y'alls QB problems!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 13, 2017)

What's even worse is Kirby has a little less than a year to recruit a QB for the next class. Can't get them all and you can't fault Kirby. Unlike our past staffs most of these kids took off to other schools with little to no attention or way too late on these recruits. Kirby was all over TL when he got to town. TL hasn't signed anywhere yet and he may very well go to Clemson but he my not either. Let's let Kirby do what he does best. Recruit!


----------



## nickel back (Feb 14, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Yep. Unless Eason detonates in place he's the QB for the next 2 years.



yep, the reason TL is off to another school as of now

also Eason better step up a little, all he has on Fromm is the play book. Fromm, that young man is going to do all he can to up root Eason.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> This
> 
> 
> I've never understood why Ga fans get so riled up about losing in state talent. Plenty of talent in the neighboring states. Heck, alot of these kids would rather attend college away from home.





brownceluse said:


> Never ceases to amaze me. Our new coach and staff signs the best class in school history and we are questioning why one or two players committed to another school. Kirby flipped Fromm. remember ? Kirby has also been recruiting even better walk ons. The guy is an absolute recruiting freak! The only thing Kirby hasn't proved is he's a great HC!




Kirby also saved Eason from leaving! 

To all of those cry baby UGA fan's that complain about EVERYTHING.. Please throw your UGA shirts and hats in the trash and step away. 

I swear, UGA could win a National title and there will be some "UGA fans" in here complaining about that. 

Does the words Aaron Murray and Matthew Stafford ring any bells? They weren't "in-state" players..


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 14, 2017)

Sure ain't crying bout Kirby's recruiting.  Hated more that we lost Solomon than a dual threat QB.  Richt identified Eason and I think he has the raw talent, but for style and leadership, Fromm, who Kirby recruited and stole from Bammer, sure looks like a winner to me!


----------



## Hardwoods (Feb 14, 2017)

nickel back said:


> yep, the reason TL is off to another school as of now
> 
> also Eason better step up a little, all he has on Fromm is the play book. Fromm, that young man is going to do all he can to up root Eason.



Eason also has a whole year of playing SEC football on Fromm too. Fortunately for Fromm, Lee County doesn't play in the SEC.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 14, 2017)

Hardwoods said:


> Eason also has a whole year of playing SEC football on Fromm too. Fortunately for Fromm, Lee County doesn't play in the SEC.



Eason is taking a lot of scars from a lot if people. He needs to work on his fundamentals but playing behind bad o line and 100's of dropped passes made him look a lot worse than he was. I think we have two stud qb's on the roster we'll be just fine.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 14, 2017)

I just hope Eason develops some touch over the off season.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 14, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Eason is taking a lot of scars from a lot if people. He needs to work on his fundamentals but playing behind bad o line and 100's of dropped passes made him look a lot worse than he was. I think we have two stud qb's on the roster we'll be just fine.



I agree and I do not want him to fail. I want him to be the best we ever had and for Fromm to learn from him and be ready to step right in....


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 14, 2017)

nickel back said:


> I agree and I do not want him to fail. I want him to be the best we ever had and for Fromm to learn from him and be ready to step right in....



This!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 14, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I just hope Eason develops some touch over the off season.



This. ^



nickel back said:


> I agree and I do not want him to fail. I want him to be the best we ever had and for Fromm to learn from him and be ready to step right in....



And this.^

All Eason lacks is some pass protection and some touch on the ball. Give him the one and he will develop the other. Fromm will learn from him and be ready to take the helm when Eason goes pro.


----------



## Hardwoods (Feb 14, 2017)

nickel back said:


> I agree and I do not want him to fail. I want him to be the best we ever had and for Fromm to learn from him and be ready to step right in....



Totally agree! And in the event Eason doesn't have the expected development next year then Fromm should not be much of a drop off, if any, after he gets some experience


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 15, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I just hope Eason develops some touch over the off season.



Yep, it was maddening to watch him overthrow 15-20 yard outs by 10 yards maybe 70% of the time. He struggled with those throws mightily. Like Matt Ryan, within 2 seconds that ball needs to be outta his hand most throws. Good QB play starts with our OL.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 15, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Yep, it was maddening to watch him overthrow 15-20 yard outs by 10 yards maybe 70% of the time. He struggled with those throws mightily. Like Matt Ryan, within 2 seconds that ball needs to be outta his hand most throws. Good QB play starts with our OL.



Your last sentence is the key. Happy feet, release to early or late along with touch and zip all starts with trust in the wall he's standing behind.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 15, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Your last sentence is the key. Happy feet, release to early or late along with touch and zip all starts with trust in the wall he's standing behind.



abit of topic but its scary to think what the Falcons will do with their current weapons once they improve their OL, even if just slightly.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 15, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> abit of topic but its scary to think what the Falcons will do with their current weapons once they improve their OL, even if just slightly.



Agree, 1 second longer for a QB is like an eternity at the speed these players play at now.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 16, 2017)

Over/under Eason has a season ending injury


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 16, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Over/under Eason has a season ending injury



Won't mater Fromm is ready to go.........


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 17, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Over/under Eason has a season ending injury



Poor little bucky......


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 17, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Over/under Eason has a season ending injury



Bless your heart.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 17, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Over/under Eason has a season ending injury



Why would you even say that?

I know why... Move along... It's the year of the Voltards!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 17, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Won't mater Fromm is ready to go.........



Bucky is still upset the Vols imploded and no one know's who there backup to Dobbs is going to be..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 17, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Over/under Eason has a season ending injury


----------



## FootLongDawg (Feb 17, 2017)

Eason has ALL the problems stated here especially holding the ball too long, PLUS throws to the wrong (covered) man all the time.  You cant really see it on TV, but at the stadium it stands out like a sore thumb.  I hope Kirby has a short leash on him this year,.  Opposing teams have got to be afraid of our passing game to help our running game.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 17, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> Eason has ALL the problems stated here especially holding the ball too long, PLUS throws to the wrong (covered) man all the time.  You cant really see it on TV, but at the stadium it stands out like a sore thumb.  I hope Kirby has a short leash on him this year,.  Opposing teams have got to be afraid of our passing game to help our running game.



Tru Dat and we need to display this weapon game 1. Heck I hope Chaney is smart enough to mix up our Power I with some stuff the Coon's were running....


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 17, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Over/under Eason has a season ending injury



That was the main point of my thread.  UGA will have 2 scholarship QB's after this year no matter what, and if Eason goes down this year, UGA will have Fromm and Ramsey.  Most of that is Richt's fault, but recruiting a top QB should be a lock for 2018 with the OL class Smart just had.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 17, 2017)

Tight ends, fullbacks and passes to the RB's in the flats seemed to turn small gains into chunks of yards last year. I hope we increase the usage of these style plays more so this season. GO DAWGS and HAPPY FRIDAY BROS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Feb 18, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> This
> 
> 
> I've never understood why Ga fans get so riled up about losing in state talent. Plenty of talent in the neighboring states. Heck, alot of these kids would rather attend college away from home.



As an example why

Deshaun Watson--Gainesville Georgia
Josh dobbs--Alpharetta Georgia 

What did Georgia have during that time? Other than pooch kick richt and two running backs that should have been heisman candidates that suffered almost life altering injuries because they were the only option for the offense?


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 18, 2017)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Tight ends, fullbacks and passes to the RB's in the flats seemed to turn small gains into chunks of yards last year. I hope we increase the usage of these style plays more so this season. GO DAWGS and HAPPY FRIDAY BROS!!!!!!!!



Sony Michel creates all kinda match up problems trying to cover him with a LB. He could be similar to Coleman running routes down the sidelines. Hope to see more of this than the slow developing deep balls where our line has to give the QB a lot of time.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 18, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bucky is still upset the Vols imploded and no one know's who there backup to Dobbs is going to be..



 I wonder if he's bigvoldaddy from youtube...


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Feb 18, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Sony Michel creates all kinda match up problems trying to cover him with a LB. He could be similar to Coleman running routes down the sidelines. Hope to see more of this than the slow developing deep balls where our line has to give the QB a lot of time.



This ^^^ and lots of it. He reminds me more of Freeman, but either way, it's a matchup nightmare like you say


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 18, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Over/under Eason has a season ending injury



I guess it is true, wearing orange causes deranged behavior!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 18, 2017)

Over under on how many knee injuries there will be on that cow pasture in Knoxville.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 18, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bucky is still upset the Vols imploded and no one know's who there backup to Dobbs is going to be..



I dunno, but since stars matter so much around here,  we have 3 4*s behind him.  One of which is the #1 DT qb from last year.  But we will see


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 19, 2017)

Just wait, there is going to be some serious QB competition in the spring and summer camp. Fromm is coming and Eason better step it up. From what I gather, Eason's been the big man on campus since the 9th grade. All about to change. This freshman brings talent and leadership skills. Eason's going to have to dig down and find his. Old saying is the players know . Will be fun to watch.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 19, 2017)

No way fromm can beat out Eason for the top spot.  Eason is from a PAC12 state.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Feb 19, 2017)

Twiggbuster said:


> Just wait, there is going to be some serious QB competition in the spring and summer camp. Fromm is coming and Eason better step it up. From what I gather, Eason's been the big man on campus since the 9th grade. All about to change. This freshman brings talent and leadership skills. Eason's going to have to dig down and find his. Old saying is the players know . Will be fun to watch.



Man o man I hope you are right


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 20, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> I guess it is true, wearing orange causes deranged behavior!



Agree, 'cept when hunting deer..


----------



## elfiii (Feb 20, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> I guess it is true, wearing orange causes deranged behavior!



Not to mention it's a very garish and lurid color.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 20, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> Sony Michel creates all kinda match up problems trying to cover him with a LB. He could be similar to Coleman running routes down the sidelines. Hope to see more of this than the slow developing deep balls where our line has to give the QB a lot of time.


That's what nickel backs are for 

And welcome to Jim Chaney football


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 20, 2017)

Throwback said:


> No way fromm can beat out Eason for the top spot.  Eason is from a PAC12 state.



Back up qb is ALWAYS the best player on the team.  You didn't know this?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 21, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I dunno, but since stars matter so much around here,  we have 3 4*s behind him.  One of which is the #1 DT qb from last year.  But we will see



But by all means, please play the 3 star at the end of the bench.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 21, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Back up qb is ALWAYS the best player on the team.  You didn't know this?



Not in Tallahassee.  Not this year.  Trust me.  If Frenchy goes down, the entire Nole Nation knows we're in BIG trouble.


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 23, 2017)

I got a nephew (QB)  Rome Ga that's already being recruited by Alabama , he's a jr next season , won state championship this year . Only freshman to QB at Rome , he's a big lefty .


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 23, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Not in Tallahassee.  Not this year.  Trust me.  If Frenchy goes down, the entire Nole Nation knows we're in BIG trouble.



I was being sarcastic if you didn't catch it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 24, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I was being sarcastic if you didn't catch it.



It's hard to know when you are being sarcastic cause you say so many "off the wall" things..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Never ceases to amaze me. Our new coach and staff signs the best class in school history and we are questioning why one or two players committed to another school. Kirby flipped Fromm. remember ? Kirby has also been recruiting even better walk ons. The guy is an absolute recruiting freak! The only thing Kirby hasn't proved is he's a great HC!



I think he proved that last night.. Haters gonna hate!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 2, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think he proved that last night.. Haters gonna hate!



Yep ... see my earlier comments about Fromm.  He makes me look like a QB genius.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> Yep ... see my earlier comments about Fromm.  He makes me look like a QB genius.



Great day to be a Dawg, MD!


----------

